# Mwahahha



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 21, 2006)

I got all these vintage-ish clothes at the market today for $6


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 21, 2006)

Move to Fashion..


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 21, 2006)

i'm shure they are gonna look great on you!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 12, 2006)

This is what the skirt looks like


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 12, 2006)

cool, looks hot


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 14, 2006)

That skirt looks great on you!  You have a great little figure there!  I've read a few other posts from you talking about your insecurities and from what I can telll...girl you have nothing to worry about cause your one hot mama!!


----------

